# Alternatha Meltdown



## nickmcmechan (28 May 2014)

About a week ago my alternatha broke the surface and started shooting emersed leaves in my low tech, beautiful deep pink colours. Was getting very proud of my low tech jungle and was about ready to take 'show off' pics.

Then all of a sudden the submersed leaves developed holes, changed colour and started to melt. This happened over about 2 to 3 days

My conclusion is that the unlimited atmospheric co2 provided to the plant then demanded a dramatic increase I ferts which I did not provide, indeed I hadn't changed my dosing regime.

I have now trimmed all the poor leaves off and increased my dosing of ferts significantly. 

Have I came to right conclusion and course of action?


----------



## Tim Harrison (28 May 2014)

Maybe...but perhaps it no longer had any use for submerged leaves since emergent growth utilizes higher diffusion rates of atmospheric CO2, and higher light intensity...otherwise wouldn't the emergent leaves have died off too?


----------



## sciencefiction (28 May 2014)

nickmcmechan said:


> Then all of a sudden the submersed leaves developed holes, changed colour and started to melt.



Sounds like potassium deficiency to me. I think the emergent ones didn't die because potassium develops on old growth as it's mobile nutrient. When I get a severe potassium deficiency the holes and melt develop very fast. A dose stops it.


----------

